# Enteric coated peppermint: how often?



## blackrose86 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello!

I've read good things about supplements like IBGard, however I read the studies and apparently symptoms were reduced for those with IBS-C and IBS-D when taking 2 pills before meals for at least 28 days. My most prevalent symptoms are bloating and distention, so i'm not even sure if this will work for me. i'm willing to try anyways, but taking IBgard that often is WAY too expensive for me, so i'm trying it with Now Peppermint Gels. however I'm also eating smaller meals (about 4-6 meals a day) and trying to keep some meals as low fodmap as possible. So... should I be taking these pills before every meal? even with my completely low fodmap snacks? it says to not exceed 8 pills a day... would like to know someone else's input on this









Thanks!


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I consider it more for relaxing the intestines and the upper stomach that it directly affects with me. I'm trying IBgard for very painful intestinal spasming and my probiotics separately (peppermint is a little antibiotic as far as I could search). So far, one 1/2 hr. before breakfast and same before lunch to see if that's all I need. Good now for two days. Less gas trapping. My diet is Monash' low fodmap, but no dairy at all, or any rough foods, since my spasms are so harsh. My intestinal spasming can also cause extremely painful upper GI stomach pain and heartburn, so my motility is a big problem. They had found inflammation at the end of my sm intestine ilium area years ago with an endoscopy. I'm taking 2 non-gassy methylcellulose soluble fiber caplets (for years) with a around 3/4 cup of water before eating sm frequent well chewed meals too, which is a must to prevent spasming.


----------

